# Thoughts on real estate agents



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

My buddy Preet came over last week, fed me a Burgers' Priest burger and we did a podcast together and I gave some thoughts about real estate agents and bidding wars:

http://wheredoesallmymoneygo.com/tw...gers-podcast-moneysmartsblog-bluntbeancountr/


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Fun! I will read it and get back to you. I like The Burger's Priest! You know the guy who owns it was going to be a priest? That's the story behind the name of the resto.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

I mean, listen to it. Time for wine (it's 5 p.m. where I am...)


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Really? I had no idea where the name came from. 

Interview was ok - I sound a bit on the wimpy side, but I guess that's what I sound like.  Preet has a good voice.


----------



## jcgd (Oct 30, 2011)

I don't think you sound wimpy at all. Preet does have a good voice, but he's also well practised in making podcasts. I'm glad you posted these, I'm going to have to check out Preet. This is the first I've heard of him.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Preet does have a radio voice. I think it's a matter of practice for most people.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

I'll refrain listening to the post then, that way I can imagine Mike as some sorta tough guy financial expert.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

lol Sampson.

Preet has had a lot of practice with this sort of thing.


----------



## Potato (Apr 3, 2009)

Did you guys make a transcript for the text-inclined?


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Potato said:


> Did you guys make a transcript for the text-inclined?


Nope.

I'm also not a fan of podcasts for probably same reasons as you. However, I have to say that I have enjoyed Preet's podcasts - they tend to be fairly entertaining.


----------



## crazyjackcsa (Aug 8, 2010)

Preet is all right. Decent interview skills too. Smacks his lips way too much. He has a good voice though and relies on it too much.Too much in the way of ummms.... ahhhhs...Good amateur though. Awkward cut between his intro and the interview. You can tell the two were recorded at two different times.


----------



## Echo (Apr 1, 2011)

I listened to your interview the other day, Mike. Good stuff. 

I'm not a big fan of podcasts but I'll try to listen to Preet's if he has someone good on the show. I find them to be a bit long and my attention span is pretty short.

Anyway, good to hear from someone who doesn't think the real estate market is about to implode. You always have a really balanced, realistic perspective.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

@crazyj - Maybe you should email Preet and offer him some media/podcasting training. 

@Echo - Thanks Robb.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

You guys did an excellent job, until this moment I had no idea you had such a sexy voice Mike. Better hope the podcast doesn't go viral or the ladies will be beating your door down. :biggrin:

Preet is ok too.


----------

